# [FreeNAS] Can someone please ndisgen for me?



## chylld (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm trying to get FreeNAS (v0.7.2) up and running on my wireless card but am having no luck even with the latest nightly. I have 2 wireless half mini pci-e cards, a Broadcom BCM4322 and a Realtek RTL8187. I have the Windows drivers (.sys and .inf) for both of these cards and want to ndisgen them but FreeNAS doesn't appear to support the command.

A FreeBSD download is almost 2GB so I was wondering if someone here already running FreeBSD could kindly run ndisgen for me on my files, and return the generated .ko drivers? It would be immensely appreciated.

I have zipped all 4 files here (sorry I don't have a tgz program) :
http://temp.jw.id.au/ndis.zip

Thanks!!


----------



## Andres (Aug 8, 2010)

The resulting module will not be arch independent, so you need to say which architecture you're using.

I'd also mention which tag, but it's unlikely to be relevant if the difference is between minor revisions -- my rtl8187se .ko works with 8.1 even though I compiled against 8.0.


----------



## adamk (Aug 8, 2010)

Andres said:
			
		

> The resulting module will not be arch independent, so you need to say which architecture you're using.
> 
> I'd also mention which tag, but it's unlikely to be relevant if the difference is between minor revisions -- my rtl8187se .ko works with 8.1 even though I compiled against 8.0.



Interestingly, I had the opposite experience with ndisgen'ed drivers between minor revisions.

Adam


----------



## chylld (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the arch is 32-bit i386:

OS Version	 FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE-p2 (revision 199506)
Platform	i386-full on Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N280 @ 1.66GHz


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Aug 9, 2010)

chylld said:
			
		

> I was wondering if someone here already running FreeBSD could kindly run ndisgen for me on my files, and return the generated .ko drivers? It would be immensely appreciated.
> 
> I have zipped all 4 files here (sorry I don't have a tgz program) :
> http://temp.jw.id.au/ndis.zip



Results here. I don't know if they'll work for you, but I tested loading them here:


```
Script started on Sun Aug  8 20:33:47 2010
(0:1) rz1:/sysprog/terry# ls -l *.ko
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  staff  1797473 Aug  8 20:32 bcmwl5_sys.ko*
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  staff   367406 Aug  8 20:33 rtl8187Se_sys.ko*
(0:2) rz1:/sysprog/terry# kldload bcmwl5_sys.ko
kldload: can't load bcmwl5_sys.ko: No such file or directory
(1:3) rz1:/sysprog/terry# kldload ./bcmwl5_sys.ko
(0:4) rz1:/sysprog/terry# kldload ./rtl8187Se_sys.ko
(0:5) rz1:/sysprog/terry# kldstat
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   19 0xc0400000 5cf210   kernel
 2    1 0xc09d0000 6a500    acpi.ko
 3    1 0xc7d5f000 23000    linux.ko
 4    1 0xc7f6b000 2000     green_saver.ko
 5    1 0xcfa45000 1b6000   bcmwl5_sys.ko
 6    2 0xcd754000 c000     if_ndis.ko
 7    3 0xce1d4000 16000    ndis.ko
 8    1 0xce2b2000 28000    wlan.ko
 9    1 0xcdcb1000 d000     pccard.ko
10    1 0xcee09000 5a000    rtl8187Se_sys.ko
(0:6) rz1:/sysprog/terry# uname -a
FreeBSD rz1.tmk.com 7.3-STABLE FreeBSD 7.3-STABLE #0: Sun May  2 20:41:56 EDT 20
10     terry@rz1.tmk.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/RAIDZILLA  i386
(0:7) rz1:/sysprog/terry# exit
Script done on Sun Aug  8 20:34:43 2010
```


----------



## chylld (Aug 9, 2010)

IT WORKS@!!!

Thanks so much Terry.

Now to get WPA working....


----------

